# problems with a hamilton electronic



## ramrod (Nov 4, 2016)

o.k.....this one has a story. i bought this one about a month ago. when it arrived, it ran sporadically. i noticed that the incabloc on the escape was missing, thus the reason why it was sporadic. it will run great - if left upside down. anyway, i bought a sears traditions parts watch (same movement as the hamilton) with the intention of replacing the escape. i did replace it, but now it won't run at all. what could have happened? it was a simple surgery.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

you need to talk to silverhawk the resident expert.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes, calling @Silver Hawkfor assistance would be the best bet. There ain't nobody nowhere knows more 'bout buzzin' watches than him!


----------



## ramrod (Nov 4, 2016)

all righty. well, if he's on, hopefully he'll post up a cure for this ailing hamilton....or at least toss out an opinion.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm not sure what you mean by "incabloc on the escape"

Do you mean the clip was missing on one of the balance pivot's incabloc shock absorber?


----------



## ramrod (Nov 4, 2016)

the clip and the jewel are missing.

this is gonna get resolved real quick. i just received another traditions watch. another ebay cheapie. i installed a battery and it took off running. i'm gonna get this hamilton up and running and save the original movement for parts.


----------

